# Bright Green Grasshopper nymph (Schistocerca)



## yeow_z

my first hopper.
1.





2.^crop




3. 




thanks for looking


----------



## jrice12

Nifty.   This set has better control of light saturation.  The first has good DOF choice and great choice of black for background.  The front view offers symmetry and even the pose has near perfect symmetry about the Y-axis, however, the darn antenna aren't symmetrical and that hurts I think.  Notice that this is not an issue with the last photo since there is no symmetry to be upset. Second shows that the detail hold up (what camera/lens?).  Ummm. Did the critter bite you above the fingernail?


----------



## Actinometro

Nice shots. Congratulatios.

#1 + #2 missed eyes focus.


----------



## sniperbob13

Really like the last one. I don't see how you keep your fingernails that clean while looking for the little guys.


----------

